# What video or book



## suszq (Jan 30, 2009)

I have watched the DVD "Straight Talk with Michael Braden" and I highly recommend it. It talks a lot about form, shot sequence/execution, and dealing with tournament pressures. I heard a rumor that he was going to come out with another DVD about Bow tuning and set up but I haven't seen it yet. Good luck!!


----------



## Medichunter (Oct 21, 2006)

Bernie Pellerite's book " Idiot Proof Archery " is good. I have that book and have gone through it many times. He also has many DVD's from Robinhood Productions.


----------



## goodgrief (Feb 15, 2007)

George Ryals IV has a 2 DVD set ... one on form .... the other on bow tuning and set-up. Both must haves !!!

He goes by GRIV on here !!!


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

Another vote for Bernie's book mentioned above. The man has lots of opinions, I like people who aren't afraid to share an opinion. Not sure I agree with all of his but I gained some valuable info from reading it. 

Rick McKinney's book "The Simple Art of Winning" is excellent too.


----------



## twosheds (Aug 7, 2006)

*books*

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)

*info*

staight talk by Michael Braden is a great start or something from someone who shoots and teaches that usually means they have real world experiance with the problems we all have.


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

twosheds said:


> Which video's or books would you guys recommend dealing with tournament style archery? Anything from proper form to tuning a bow. Thanks


Holding Steady is a great video that covers everything from shooting back tension, tournament shooting, form too dealing with target panic...... great tool to have.... done by some of the best shooters on the planet !


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

goodgrief said:


> george ryals iv has a 2 dvd set ... One on form .... The other on bow tuning and set-up. Both must haves !!!
> 
> He goes by griv on here !!!


+ 1


----------



## JStrebin (Feb 9, 2008)

I would have say Bernies book " Idiot Proof Archery"

I am grad from his shooters school and it has made dramatic improvements on my scores both indoor and outdoor. Infact the the next shoot that I went to in my area was the biggest and has the most shooters show up and I ended winning the Freestyle Unlimited div.


----------

